# OVULATE EACH MONTH but still advised to take clomid



## mittens (May 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I am currently going through my first iui cycle. I have been given clomid to take even though I ovulate every month like clockwork. 

Are there any other benefits from taking clomid? Does it improve egg quality?

Mittensx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya mittens  

I ov on my own, too.. I was also prescribed Clomid. Currently just finished my 6th and final round before IVF. When I questioned my cons as to why I was given the Clomid, she said it 'slightly improves agg quality and can enhance your chances of releasing eggs'. It was a bit confusing because the fact I already ov'd on my own.. ?? I couldn't work it out and as the appt didn't last very long, I didn't get chance to ask anything else.  

I had a Progesterone reading done on my 2nd round and I finally understood what my cons had meant: my Prog reading was huge - 108. Whe I took those results back to her she said it was a fantastic reading and indicative of more than 1 eggie released - so the Clomid was helping me ov 2 eggies instead of one, in effect doubling my chances!  

Of course, we're all different and it may not be the case for you. Last time I was at the clinic for example, she told us IVF was due but that she wanted me to continue taking the Clomid as it can help prepare your body for further tx suxch as IVF, IUI etc, so maybe that's why you have been given them.

Hope that helps some. Someone else may come along here and offer you further advice, so keep checking.

Laura Xx


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi mittens. 
I am similar to you. I am having IUI cos of a male fertility problem- it was all supposed to be a basting job cos we needed a donor sperm. They said I was ovulating each month and it was like clockwork- i had pain and ov discharge- sorry tmi! after 2 IUI cycles with no meds, they have advised clomid as it turns out things aren't in sync- either high hormones and small follie or good follie and low hormones. Apparently your body can change every now and again so at mo I dont really stand a chance. I'm hoping taking one tablet a day for 5 days can work miracles! Lets hope so. Anything that helps sounds good to me. Supposed to make eggs better and yes, possibly more of them. 
Good luck mittens.


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi mittens

I have recently been prescribed clomid for 3 months even though I ovulate.  My consultant said it could improve my eggs but I was unsure of the benefit - infact I posted a question on FF the other day asking the same thing - so thanks to Laura and Angelajely for the advice!  I haven't been told to have any scans during the 3 months so I suppose I will just have to guess when I ovulate (he said it would lengthen the cycle).  If this doesn't work it's onto IVF due to my age...so here's hoping for a BFP for us all.

Good luck

Peppacorn


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Angela.. Hi Peppacorn.. mittens 

Just wanted to say hi!.. good luck.. 'scuse my God awful typos.. and to give you the link to the Crazy Clomid chat threads: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194667.0

There's a lot to read though you don't have to go through it all, obviously. The girls over there are fab and have lots of advice and experience and tit bits of info etc to help us all along.. it's hard going with the personals though, so don't feel you 'must' chat to everyone! I think it puts some of the girls off when there are THAT many people on the thread. I do personals when I can, which isn't very often because I have a crap memory basically lol 

Laura Xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Mittens

I can see from your post that you are currently having IUI, here is the link to the IUI boards that you may find helpful.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0
You will see that you have many different types of meds to help stimulate folicles, clomid is just one of them.


----------

